# Black Widow Bows



## sneaking squanto (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone have one?I'm looking into one of their take down long bows and was curious on how good of bow they make.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 28, 2012)

I think Mark Land shot them for a long time, maybe he'll chime in before long.


----------



## markland (Aug 28, 2012)

I shot the recurves, did not have a longbow but have played around and tuned a bunch of them up, great bows and company as well, definitely maintain their value.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 28, 2012)

I have shot black widows for nearly 35 years. Expensive-YES but I think they are worth every penny. My present bow is an SA model that is a 97 model and is still a killer. I think it is my 5th or 6th widow.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 28, 2012)

Everybody has a favorite bowyer.  Mine is Black Widow.  Never had one of their longbows but I've never heard a bad thing about them.  Only reason I don't own a BW Longbow is I like a 68" to  70" longbow and the longest BW makes is a 66".   

I've owned several BW Recurves and they are/were all outstanding in quality, durability, and value retention. Well worth the investment either new or used. 

A really fine longbow which I was able to shoot very accurately right out of the box was a Big Jim Buffalo bow. Jim built a 68" in 2009 for my oldest son Jon who is 6'6" tall. I set it up and played with it some before I gave it to Jon.  Jon loves it.  Excellent construction and outstanding attention to detail. Sturdy with hardly any hand shock. Wanted to keep it for myself... I finally ordered one for myself this past March and am still waiting my turn.   

So go with a Big Jim or a BW and you will not be disappointed. The Big Jim is not quite as expensive as the BW but I am confident its every bit as good.  Your wait for a new Big Jim will be longer but the cost won't be as high so its a trade off.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2012)

I`ve owned a PL and it was a fine longbow as well as having a few takedown recurves. MA`s and SA`s. I loved them. The Ma I had was one of the most forgiving bows I`ve owned.
  As far as the pl goes it was not super fast but was a great longbow. That being said I shot the Big Jim Buffalo bow TJ`s Dad has an would have traded him the widow and some cash for it.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the Widows, one of my favorite bows. There PL longbow shoots right were I look. I am in the market for a PL right now and you just cant hardly find a used one, thats because noone gets rid of them. There recurves can be found all the time on tradgang or ebay. 

On the other hand, I shoot a big jim buffalo bow and they shoot awesome too and cost alot less money.


----------



## dewclaw (Sep 1, 2012)

I have requested to my wife that I will be buried with my Black Widow bow!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 1, 2012)

Shot/ owned BW's since 1994. The PLX Osage is my go to bow 
BW is a great company, good guys and great service.


----------

